# Orlando needs to go after Rashard Lewis



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Since Lewis wants to opt out at the end the 2006-07 season, it's a good time for Orlando to make a move.

I'd give up this year's pick, plus a conditional future pick (say 2008) and Grant Hill for Danny Fortson and Rashard Lewis. Obviously trading for Lewis means that Orlando would give him the long term contract he's seeking, but even if they don't, they could have him for a one year rental that gets them into the playoffs and some more experience for Dwight and company.

Seattle might do it simply because of the draft picks and wanting to get something for Lewis, because he could opt out leaving them with nothing and Fortson wants to leave. Fortson could be a good goon on Orlando to protect Dwight and Darko by delivering hard fouls and bringing some intimidation to the team.

Orlando sends: Grant Hill (expiring contract), 2006 draft pick and (conditional) 2008 draft pick
Orlando receives: Rashard Lewis (opt out clause) and Danny Fortson (expiring)

What do you think?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I haven't seen a lot of Rashard. What's his work ethic and stuff like? He's not any type of locker room cancer is he? Because I think Orlando is done with those types.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He's not a cancer, and he's a pretty good influence.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Can he play defense on SFs?


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Can he play defense on SFs?


Not even if his life depended on it.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Foulzilla said:


> Not even if his life depended on it.


Not necessarily. If the SF isn't top calibur speed Lewis could hold his own.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

The latest rumblings out of Seattle is that Lewis wants to stay in Seattle (probably because they're the only team willing to pay him money). I've always felt that he's been somewhat overrated and all he can do is jack up 3s. Kyle Korver/Matt Carroll/JJ Redick cost less.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> The latest rumblings out of Seattle is that Lewis wants to stay in Seattle (probably because they're the only team willing to pay him money). I've always felt that he's been somewhat overrated and all he can do is jack up 3s. Kyle Korver/Matt Carroll/JJ Redick cost less.



I agree. He's a nice player but nothing I'd go out of my way to get. I'd rather keep Hedo starting at SF and be patient and wait for a good opportunity to get the SG we really need.

And if we did trade for Fortson I wouldn't want him getting anywhere near the Orlando lockerroom.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The one player I'd like to see on the Magic is a player like Caron Butler, I feel that he would be a perfect fit for the team.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

they've got a pretty good all around 3 there in hedo. the thing with lewis is he's a good offensive player but he doesnt board and his defense is non existant. for the money you would have to pay for him he's not worth it. hkf did paint a scenario that would probably work for both teams but if i'm orlando i dont do it.


----------



## evanucf (Sep 23, 2004)

I like Hedo starting next season if he continues to play at the level he did for the last 1/3 of the season. Rashard has no defense, but comes up with rebounds by default, he is more of a passive player and not someone very dynamic like you hope he would be. 

Hedo starts, Ariza backing him up and a put the money aside for Darko, Dwight and Jameer to resign down the road and spend the money getting some reliable veteran help at the starting 2.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nope, we don't need Rashard right now. I wouldn't be upset if we signed him in 07 but he's not worth giving up a couple of first rounders when he can just leave after next season.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Nope, we don't need Rashard right now. I wouldn't be upset if we signed him in 07 but he's not worth giving up a couple of first rounders when he can just leave after next season.


You've really earned your nickname


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

no need a sf.Magic must look for a legit center


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

bbasok said:


> no need a sf.Magic must look for a legit center


What? PF and Center are locked up.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Hairy Midget said:


> What? PF and Center are locked up.


exactly. we need a practice player or insurance guy at the 4/5 but thats about it. our biggest need is SG and i'm sure we'll address that during the draft. hopefully he wont turn out to be Reece Gaines or Jeryl Sasser 2.0s where they're 6'6" combo guards that cant shoot or dribble.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> The one player I'd like to see on the Magic is a player like Caron Butler, I feel that he would be a perfect fit for the team.



If he could stay healthy I'd love to have Butler. Problem is he hasn't done much of that "staying healthy" stuff.


----------

